# Allen Creek WMA?????



## BCR840 (Sep 12, 2006)

I have never hunted this location.  Does anyone have any information on this place like food plots, hardwoods, etc.


----------



## Gunnar75 (Sep 13, 2006)

*Good luck*

I hunted it for a couple of years and never saw a deer.  I watched the kill sheet and there never seemed to be anything other a spike up to a 6 pt killed.  I finally gave up on the place. Don't take me wrong, there are some pretty spots in the hardwoods I just never had any luck.  If you're looking for a bow only I would recommend Chattahoochee River Park off of Clarkesbridge road on the northern side of Gainesville. I have hunted there a few times and have friends  who have harvested some really nice bucks.  Here is a link to the WMA maps, Allen Creek is also on there:
http://www.georgiaoutdoors.com/hunting/WMAmaps.asp
Hope this helps,
Gunnar75


----------



## bradpatt03 (Sep 13, 2006)

i hunted it a few times last year...people say they see a good bit out there but last year the kill sheet didn't agree w/ that statement...i went out there 2-3 times and never had a problem w/ crowds but only saw a handful of deer...coulda shot one but it was the size of my dog


----------



## Jeff Blair (Sep 13, 2006)

Not trying to get more people out there but I killed a nice buck a couple years ago there and have seen lots of good size deer and missed a tall 10 during the rut last year.


----------



## BCR840 (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info.  I might give it a try, Im looking to just get my first deer with a bow.  Do y'all have any other favorite WMA's ( i live in Monroe, Walton Co.)


----------



## j_seph (Sep 13, 2006)

*Lake Russell WMA in Habersham,Banks,Stephens counties*

If your looking for a first deer you would have a better chance there than Allen Creek. There is some good hunting at A.C. but more deer on Russell-a lot more


----------



## toddboucher (Sep 25, 2006)

I'll give both a try, because off work. it looks like I can't get to my club- hunted allen creek before  seen little but heard there is a big 10pt around. I'll try the other place also thanks. In allan creek an ok spot is behind the pond/lake. Find the high grass field by the creek, then head into the hardwoods behind the field -good luck. I checked the kill report a week ago and only 1 doe killed so far.


----------



## toddboucher (Sep 28, 2006)

Been down a couple of nights just looking around, I guess you can't park in the street only in the different parking spots. Last night there was 5 truck out So I didn't want to walk around and mess other folks hunt. After Gun season starts does this place and Allen Creek slow down or are there always this many people. It could work out ok, they may chase a deer to me.


----------



## toddboucher (Sep 28, 2006)

Been down a couple of nights just looking around, I guess you can't park in the street only in the different parking spots. Last night there was 5 truck out So I didn't want to walk around and mess other folks hunt. After Gun season starts does this place and Allen Creek slow down or are there always this many people. It could work out ok, they may chase a deer to me.


----------



## TAG1025 (Sep 28, 2006)

where can you drive at allen creek. It say main road, Is that just the paved road, or can you drive on the dirt roads that cut off. If so do you need 4 wheel drive;  to keep you on top of the mud in stead of stuck in it. Cause 4wheeler are not a loud


----------



## toddboucher (Sep 29, 2006)

Drove by Allen Creek this morning about 6:00 on my way to work to check the sign on sheet and a BIG doe jumped the road "nice to see"


----------



## toddboucher (Sep 29, 2006)

TAG1025 said:


> where can you drive at allen creek. It say main road, Is that just the paved road, or can you drive on the dirt roads that cut off. If so do you need 4 wheel drive;  to keep you on top of the mud in stead of stuck in it. Cause 4wheeler are not a loud



You can drive all dirt roads, unless it says road closed. My 2 wheel drive truck or car works fine. I even took my work van in once. Also pm me if you need info A ggod road is a left after the sign in board. You can also hunt on that road by the soccer but I never hunter that part maybe thats where they all are, I never shoot a deer at AC yet. 

Good Luck


----------



## TAG1025 (Sep 30, 2006)

thanks for the info


----------



## challenger (Nov 12, 2006)

It has been a while since I have been out there.  I can't remember which road the sign in sheet is located on.


----------



## stev (Nov 12, 2006)

Theres only one sign in sheet .Its on the main rd going in on the left


----------



## Jeff Blair (Nov 22, 2006)

Been tough this year.  Been hunting hard with no luck.


----------



## Jeff Blair (Jan 10, 2007)

Anybody seen the big buck on week 13 in GON that was killed at Allen Creek?


----------



## Georgia62 (Aug 26, 2008)

ya i hunted there last year and did some scouting this year


----------

